# Expat Housing & Car Allowance - Ain Sohkna Sohn



## expatresearcher (May 31, 2011)

*Expat Housing & Car Allowance - Ain Sohkna*

I am attempting to gather information noting the average/what your experience has been that employers have offered [in general] for housing and car allowances for expats in Egypt?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

THere is no average. They vary enormously depending on your contract, the industry you work for, even your country of origin. 

I think villas can be rented cheaply in Ain sukna. 

My gut feeling is that an expat is likely to feel isolated in AIn Sokhna because of lack of facilities and other expats to interact with. A drive Katameya in Cairo to Ain Sukhan takes around 45 mins and is a road with hardly any traffic.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

expatresearcher said:


> I am attempting to gather information noting the average/what your experience has been that employers have offered [in general] for housing and car allowances for expats in Egypt?


There is no average! All contracts will have different parameters according to the "company", your "role" within the company and, in some cases, the "size of your family.

Two first questions will need answer, office location and if children, school location.
Once you have the above information then you can gather some "current" housing prices according to medium or luxurious solutions of your targeted area. You will have at this point an idea of what will be needed and, if working for a serious company, you will be able to negotiate-justify the "correct" allowance more then getting the "average" allowance. 

Regarding cars, well known international car rental brands are present in Egypt and they do monthly deals, prices are visible on their websites. You will be in Cairo! and your car must be efficient! ... you don't want to risk renting, for a cheaper price, a car that will probably live you in the middle of a 4 lanes road used as an 8 lane highway with no emergency area to stop!!:nono::nono:


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Ain El Sukna it's a great holiday place and can be a very "quiet" solution for living "ONLY" if working in the Suez area.... and of course no children on board!! There is 1 golf club and at least 2 new ones arriving soon and lot's of new dining places!! As said by Sonrisa....45 minutes drive to Katameka and with 30' more, you are in down town Cairo.


----------

